# Brandzeichen auf Kuhhaut



## ttrenz (14. Januar 2003)

Ich versuche meinem Schriftzug den Brandzeichen-Look zu verleihen (Wie ein Brandzeichen auf ner Kuhhaut). Das ist aber schwieriger als ich gedacht habe.  Er sollte teilweise gebrochen sein eben wie ein Brandzeichen.

Ich dachte mit dem Windeffekt und ein paar anderen Filtern wäre es relativ einfach...is es aber nett

Vielleicht hat jemand von euch schon mal so en Effekt gebraucht und kann mir weiterhelfen...wäre jedenfalls sehr froh.


grüsse TT


----------



## MMC2002 (14. Januar 2003)

Versuch mal folgendes:
- Schriftzug erstellen (logisch oder?  )
- dann nimm das Radiergummi Tool und wähle oben einen der Brushes aus oder du downloadest einfach ein paar vernünftige bei deviantart.com
- dann radierst du vorsichtig ein paar Stellen von deinem Schriftzug weg
- Jetzt müsste es mit ein wenig rumprobieren hinhauen.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (14. Januar 2003)

Ich würds mit Ebenenmodis probieren ( Ineinanderkopieren, Luminanz, etc. )


----------



## ttrenz (15. Januar 2003)

das werde ich mal testen...thx

vorallem das mit den brushes....


grüsse tt


----------



## Hercules (19. Januar 2003)

Das mit den Brushets ist schon richtig,
aber praktischerweise würd ich dann ne 
Ebenemaske verwenden!


----------

